

Show HN: QueueDo (Side Project in Sinatra, jQuery, LocalStorage) - era86
http://queuedo.herokuapp.com/

======
jeffehobbs
Nice work. "10 Seconds" is a pretty odd default for Time Estimate, I can't
think of too many things I'd bother writing down that take 10 minutes to
complete. I'd go with something longer, 15-25 minutes
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique>].

------
Denzel
Nice! I enjoy the concept, execution, and the release to GitHub. It's always
interesting to see how others solve their problems. Keep up the good work and
contributions to the community.

------
skram
Pretty nifty. Very similar to the agile development lanes in Atlassian's JIRA
(and I'm sure plenty other project management tools)

------
kylebragger
FWIW I own queue.do - let me know if you'd be interested in it.

